# New Scroll Flask



## Ohiosulator (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wanted to share my latest addition to my collection of scrolls.

 Its a pint GIX-16 In a great amethyst moonstone coloration. I aquired this piece from a friend and am proud to have it in my collection.







 Its tag reads GARTHS / Fred Salissbury Collection, September 29, 1990

 anyone have any info pertaining to that auction?


 Thanks!

 Cody


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a nice addition to one's collection , good to see folks adding to their collections .


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi'ya Ohiosulator,

  "Moonstone," eh? Pretty good descriptor for this one, sir. The Corning Museum has the catalog.>> Corning Museum of Glass Library.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a real nice addition you definitely do not see those every day!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice!

 Still looking forward to my first scroll flask! 
 and my second....
 + my 3rd......................................................................................................................+my twentieth!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice color not seen to often in old flasks let alone an early scroll flask. Thanks for sharing,you are building one heck of a collection. I have an Amelung pocket flask in a lavender/moonstone color.  One of my favorite songs.... Bobby out does Sinatra on this one......   Bobby Darin Sings Fly Me To The Moon         http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myr0YiNHjWs


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 3, 2013)

Fred Salisbury had the ultimate scroll flask collection. Thats a great bottle, congrats!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 3, 2013)

I like it a lot.


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Great flask, congrats...


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!

 I requested a scan of the catalouge from the corning museum so we will see what happens there.

 Steve I like the look of that pocket flask! I have a feeling they would be a close color match.

 Once again thanks guy! Slowly building a scroll color run. So far I have, of course, aqua, darker aqua, brown amber, yellow green, and now this amethyst piece. I wonder whats next []


 Cody


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice scroll Cody..  How many does that make for you?


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks! And this one is scroll number 9 for me, hopefully ill have ten in a few days []

 still very excited to have gotten this one. The mold, color, and history make it a very special piece


----------

